# Festplatten Zugriff verweigert



## petrili (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe heute den Weg in dieses Forum gefunden und hoffe dass ich hier Antworten auf auftretende Fragen bekommen werde. 
Folgendes. Ich habe einen 2ten PC an dem ich immer mal wieder Sachen ausprobiere, ältere Hardware verbaue und diverseste Sachen ausprobiere und so einfach manche Sachen versuche zu ergründen.
Ich hatte gestern versucht den MBR neuzuschreiben da ich Vista löschen wollte um nur noch XP zu nutzen. Dabei versuchte ich es mit diversesten Tools von der HirensBoot CD sowie der UltimateBootCD. (In meiner InstallationsCD fehlt leider die Reperaturkonsole)Das blieb leider ohne Erfolg so dass ich einfach Vista gelöscht habe und XP logischerweise nicht mehr startete. Daraufhin wollte ich dann XP neu installieren und seitdem wird die Festplatte zwar im BIOS angezeigt aber im Auswahlbildschirm der Installation zeigt mir XP "kein zugriff auf diese Platte möglich"
Meine Fragen sind jetzt folgende. Kann man die Festplatte mit diesen Tools "unbrauchbar" machen oder ist mir einfach die Platte abgeraucht? Ich habe auch versucht sie mit Dareks Boot and Nuke low level zu formatieren wobei aber mein PC abgestürzt ist.
Stutzig macht mich das die Platte halt im Bios erkannt wird.
Nächste Frage wäre wie ich den MBR neu schreiben kann ohne Installations CD?
Ich könnte es einfach neu installieren aber mich interessiert die Frage wie ich es ohne Inst CD schaffen könnte.
Und welches denkt ihr sind die brauchbarsten Boot CDs um defekte Partitionen oder Platten auslesen zu können bzw es wenigstens zu versuchen.

Reichlich Fragen und ich hoffe das ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnt.

Gruss

Peter


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Januar 2009)

Schau dir mal die super grub disk [1] an ... diese bietet eine Funktion den 'normalen' Windows MBR zu schreiben ... entsprechend solltest du dann mit einem Partitionsprogramm wie etwa gparted [2] (auch als livecd verfügbar) neu partitionieren, da du wahrscheinlich mit dem mbr auch die Partitionstabelle, die in selbigem liegt überschrieben hast. Solltest du an den Partitionen selbst nichts geändert hast könntest du evtl. sogar mit testdisk [3] die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen.

[1] supergrubdisk.org

[2] TestDisk @ cgsecurity.org

[3] gparted @ sourceforge.net


----------



## petrili (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
klappt das denn auch wenn ich, wie es bei mir momentan ist selbst mit dem low level formatieren bzw bei der win Installation keinerlei Zugriff auf die Platte habe? Habe inzwischen XP auf eine neue Platte installiert und die "defekte" als Slave angehangen aber sie wird weder im arbeitsplatz noch in der verwaltung angezeigt. Bzw wannn ist eine Platte definitiv kaputt? Erst wenn sie auch beim Hochfahren nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Januar 2009)

Das die Platte nicht erkannt wird liegt höchstwahrscheinlich am defekten MBR.


----------



## petrili (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ok dann werde ich im Laufe des Tages mal verschen mit SuperGrub den MBR neu zu schreiben und dann berichten.


----------

